# Don't Throw Away those Pyrex Storage Containers



## Dreamplanter (Jun 13, 2015)

I visited a local consignment shop with some friends and I noticed how valuable those Pyrex sets were - the nesting mixing bowls and the refrigerator sets.  I have the latter which consists of one yellow oblong container, one smaller aqua container and two red small ones.  They nest together. 

 Here is a picture of the set:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PYR...454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d49714c86

I had no idea they were so collectible - $64.99!  It's true, the younger people don't want antiques, but these are popular...Who knew?


----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2015)

The only "rule" I know about what is valuable and what isn't is:

1.  If I have it and want to sell it, it's not valuable.

2.  If I don't have it and want to buy it, it's valuable.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 13, 2015)

Very true,jujube lol. I have a couple sets of the Pyrex mixing bowls. How I have had them so long without breaking them is beyond me! They are supposedly valuable too but I`ll let the kids figure that out when I`m gone.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2015)

The older Pyrex is fine, and I didn't know it was so valueable.

However, be wary of Pyrex bought in more recent years. It will EXPLODE, and can cause serious injury. I had one blow up in my oven a couple yrs ago – scared me, and what a MESS to clean up.

From what I’ve read/heard, Pyrex changed it’s manufacturing formula.  Google "Pyrex explosions" and you'll see what I mean....lots of pictures.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 13, 2015)

I have some a couple of nice pyrex pieces I found in second hand shop years ago -- a casserole and a small bowl -- which I treasure.  
I've seen newer pyrex crack when taken out of the oven and placed on top of hot stovetop.


----------



## Kitties (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the warning about the exploding pyrex!

I love the white Corning casseroles. The company went to the dark side and they are now some kind of ceramic made in China! Thank goodness for thrift stores! Vintage kitchen stuff is one of my favorite things to look for.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> The older Pyrex is fine, and I didn't know it was so valueable.
> 
> However, be wary of Pyrex bought in more recent years. It will EXPLODE, and can cause serious injury. I had one blow up in my oven a couple yrs ago – scared me, and what a MESS to clean up.
> 
> From what I’ve read/heard, Pyrex changed it’s manufacturing formula.  Google "Pyrex explosions" and you'll see what I mean....lots of pictures.



Maybe,maybe not. Your post made me remember something I had read on Snopes a couple of years ago.....http://www.snopes.com/FOOD/WARNINGS/pyrex.asp


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2015)

Mrs R, the picture in that link is very similar to what happened in my oven.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 15, 2015)

This is the casserole I have...


----------



## imp (Jun 21, 2015)

My wife is a life-long fan of Anchor-Hocking, and later, Corning Ware. She had tons of the rarer early stuff, her sister dotes mainly on the "green". One rather unusual piece we've been familiar with is a Corning microwave bowl, square, with an imbedded metallic (I think), hunk which gets quite hot in the u-wave, giving the ability to "sear" meats and such. This is not Pyrex stuff, I realize.  I believe Anchor produced both their brand and Pyrex-branded cookware. Correct me if I'm wrong, please!     imp


----------

